# s & w 642? 38spl vs 38spl+p



## Johnnyknuckles (Nov 13, 2008)

hello, new to the forum.... I recently picked up a 642 airweight.....I've been looking at others pics, I see some say on the barrel 38 spl( mine ), others say 38spl+p.... what is the difference in the guns?

thanks in advance

Johnny Knuckles


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll let somebody who does know chronology/history of 642 explain differences. I was just going to give you some of my experience with the practical aspect of ammo in the gun. I don't worry about the +P factor as I carry standard pressure .38 Spcl ammo in all of my J-Frames and Taurus 85. I am of the "Penetration and Accuracy" school of thought when it comes to snub nosed revolvers. The standard pressure gives me plenty of penetration and is _much_ easier to handle (for me at least) in the smaller frame guns for follow-up shots. If I need a bigger gun, I carry my 686 in .357 Magnum or my G23 in .40 S&W with HPs. I carry a 642 in pocket or 640 on belt every day and I don't feel undergunned with .38 Spcl standards. I am going to defend myself at close range, not go to war (been there, done that!) I also like to practice at least 25 rounds weekly with carry ammo and again the SP is a whole lot easier to shoot. So if your gun comes up not rated for +P, don't sweat it, it does fine with standard .38 Spcl anyways.

BTW the 642 is a sweetheart! I really think that S&W has started a revolver rennaissance with this practical gun. I feel it is the absolute best carry gun for the average CCW.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

As you might expect the +p rounds with their extra pressure put more stress on the weapon. About a decade ago, Smith & Wesson began to certify all of their 38 as being rated for +p. I don't know of any major structural or material difference between a +p rated 642 and a non-+p rated 642, but I am no expert and have never researched it.

My understanding is that the higher pressures will wear your gun faster than the standard pressure rounds. I don't believe that there is a legitimate threat that a +p round will blow up your non-+p rated Smith and Wesson 642. 

I once posted that I believed that the +p round was wasted in a snubbie. Several members here provided me with good evidence that I was wrong. So in my 642 I shoot mostly standard pressure rounds for practice. I shoot just a few +p rounds, every so often, to remain familiar their recoil, and then carry +p rounds on my 642 for self defense.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Though many of the little J-frames are rated +P they will shoot out much quicker with a constant diet of those higher-pressure rounds. One idea for them was to practice with standard pressure rounds and load +P for actual combat. That is really not a good idea though. The point of aim is different between the two rounds for one thing. If one is very close it probably would not matter in a firefight, as you will not feel recoil or blast anyway at that point. But the difference could be enough to throw your accuracy off for the first couple of rounds and that would not do. 

But I must agree with wjh2657 in carrying standard pressure rounds in the J-frames. I carry light-recoiling loads in mine. I have a stainless model 60 of some vintage, and an Airlite-T. In my opinioin, +P just is not necessary for close combat with the 38 Special.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have not found much difference between the where a standard pressure 130 grain winchester FMJ shoots in my snubbie and where a 125 grain +p JHP shoots in my same snubbie. Granted I am shooting at 10 yards unsupported so any difference would be very small. The difference in recoil is noticeable though.


----------



## Johnnyknuckles (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replys so far, I understand the p vs +p(ammo) difference, is there a physical difference in the guns?

Johnny Knuckles


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think so. I guess the metalurgy could be different, but I don't know of any other differences that could be attributed to the +p rating.


----------

